#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Process >  >  >  2011: DEP Shell Ver 31 2010 and EXXON DEP

## ghasem2010

:Smile: 

*Dear Process/Safety Expert
Is there any link for DEP Shell Ver 31 (2010) within sharing system.
I wish based on quality of this DEP, it is usefull for all process/safety engineers.


Also EXXON DEP is available in sharing system but I dont know is there any updated DEP from this company in the net.
Ghasem Bashiri*See More: 2011: DEP Shell Ver 31 2010 and EXXON DEP

----------


## amirhosseinsaber

please share the above mentioned Design engineering practice if any one have it.

----------


## Dheeraj Surisetty Venkata

i need them to...

----------


## gateaux_boy

I looking to DEP.v31 too.
Anyone can shared will be appriciated. 
Thank you.

----------


## xud9999

This is posted by egnet from another personal
DEPv32 (Released Feb 2011):
part 1 of 2:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
part 2 of 2:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## xud9999

Thanks for ploaris44!!

----------


## lucksravi

Thanks lot

----------


## cytech

Hi All

I need Exxon DEP, please share thanks alot

Regard
Cy

----------


## shfsart

(DEP shell)
Thank you very much xud9999

----------


## mutrosa

Thanks

----------


## zhenlufan

thanks !!

----------


## srl

thanks dear

----------


## azhar_uk

i was downloaded file but i could not opened its.please i need your advise

See More: 2011: DEP Shell Ver 31 2010 and EXXON DEP

----------


## minhphuongpham

Use 7 zip. Free download.




> i was downloaded file but i could not opened its.please i need your advise

----------


## shfsart

Thanks for sharing 2011 version.
could some one share SHELL DEP Documents up to Feb. 2012?
Many thanks in advance.
I need them in urgent.

----------


## f.ghezeljeh

I download part 1 and 2, but i cant open , please help

----------


## poomins

> thanks dear



A website share Shell DEP newer version V32, please go to engserve.net 
This website will share you only topic you want by posting request on the forum. I did ask them to open permission to view only. 

Cheers!

----------


## emad19870

HI, How cna i open the uploaded DEP compressed files ?
Thanks 
Emad

----------


## nfanfanfa

thnx

----------


## qak

Hi,

Can any one share the :*Shell DEP v31*: for my study purpose.

qusrooatgmail

Thanks,

----------

